# Papi (mother to son)



## lavidaes

Hello everyone,

I was just curious about whether anyone could give me some insight on the topic of the word "papi" as applied to one's children.  My (Mexico native) boyfriend's mother has called him "papi" since he was a kid (he is now in college).  Should this weird me out?  It's not something that embarrasses him, but to me it is strange because I have only heard it 1) for your dad 2) as a "piropo" with romantic or sexual connotations, and 3) for your children.  Can it still sound like a simple term of endearment (as it does with children) even though her child is grown?  Is it like calling your grown son "baby"? (which I don't find weird, as some people are just more affectionate than others) 

Any ideas would be appreciated!
Just an Anglo trying to understand the best she can


----------



## Fedman3

Lavidaes,
You can relax. There's nothing wrong or weird for a mother to call her son papi, even if he's 30 or 60. It's just a common term of endearment with no sexual or weird connotations.  Fathers will usually call their daughters mami, or mamita, too.

Best,


----------



## Handsome Dan

Depends on the country.  To call your son *papi* if he's over say 12 YOA can sound really weird in some places.


----------



## Fedman3

In Mexico it's perfectly common, and Lavidaes's potential mother-in-law is mexican. So I wouldn't worry in her case.

Mexican mothers are very creative when it comes to using terms of endearment with their children. Mexicans use the diminutive form a lot because it comes from the native Nahuatl cultures, which used the diminutive form precisely to show endearment and/or respect.

"Juanito, mi hijito, cómete tus frijolitos."


----------



## Handsome Dan

Fedman3 said:


> In Mexico it's perfectly common, and Lavidaes's potential mother-in-law is mexican. So I wouldn't worry in her case.


 
I understand.  I just wanted to make sure Lavidae got that it's not common everywhere. It would be considered 'sissy treatment' here in Colombia, for example.


----------



## Fedman3

I hear you, Handsome Dan.


----------



## lavidaes

¡Gracias a todos!  

O sea que, aunque el uso de las palabras varía de región en región, esta palabra no se escucha extraña cuando una mamá le dice así a su hijo, ,y sirve para demostrar cariño.  ¿Lo entendí bien?   

Lo que mi novio ha dicho tocante a su experiencia particular con la palabra, es: "no es tan común pero tampoco estoy diciendo que mi mami sea la única (puede haber muchas personas)" y me alegro de saber que sí las hay =)  

¡Qué idioma tan más extraño el español!  ¿Cómo es que una sola palabra puede tener tantas conotaciones diferentes, según la persona que te la dice?  ¿Pueden pensar en alguna palabra semejante en inglés?


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

Al menos en Perú o Chile, no suena raro que una madre llame a su hijo adulto "papi".


----------



## zumac

En algunos paises, como México, es común que la mamá de la familia le llame Papi o Papito a su marido, el padre de la familia.

También es común que dicho padre de la familia le llame Mamá o Mamita a su esposa.

Saludos.


----------



## Fedman3

lavidaes said:


> ¡Qué idioma tan más extraño el español!  ¿Cómo es que una sola palabra puede tener tantas conotaciones diferentes, según la persona que te la dice?  ¿Pueden pensar en alguna palabra semejante en inglés?


*
Think of "baby" or "kiddo".* Everyone uses them as terms of endearment for a wide range of people: spouses, parents to children, boyfriend-girlfriend. They can be used sarcarstically, too.


----------



## fannynob

Hello!
I need some help to translate this expresion: 'papi', used tenderly from a mother to her son.
Is there a similar expresion in English?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Miss Julie

fannynob said:


> Hello!
> I need some help to translate this expres*s*ion: 'papi', used tenderly from a mother to her son.
> Is there a similar expres*s*ion in English?
> Thanks in advance!



"Daddy."


----------



## k-in-sc

No, not "Daddy." "Sweetheart," "honey."


----------



## Miss Julie

Fanny, please give us a little more information. What exactly is the mother saying to the son?


----------



## Moritzchen

It's just an endearing term.
Some mothers will even use "mamita" with their sons.


----------



## Lurrezko

Moritzchen said:


> Some mothers will even use "mamita" with their sons.



¿A sus hijos varones?


----------



## Moritzchen

Lurrezko said:


> ¿A sus hijos varones?


Sí, lo he oído en el Cono Sur y acá de labios de una madre argentina hablando con su niño de 3 años.


----------



## Lurrezko

Moritzchen said:


> Sí, lo he oído en el Cono Sur y acá de labios de una madre argentina hablando con su niño de 3 años.



Ah, qué bueno, nunca lo había oído. Lo de *papi* sí que se lo he oído a veces a amigos americanos.


----------



## witkinss

No, no es tan común en Argentina, aunque sí lo he oído alguna vez, pero resulta raro y molesto.  A un hijo varón se le puede decir "papito"; a una hija mujer, sí sería "mamita".  Pero se pueden usar con alguien que no es un hijo, cariñosamente, y en el contexto de "sweetheart", "honey", "dear".


----------



## rafacal

Perdón, pero si una madre le dice "mamita" a su hijito, o "papito" a su hijita, está creando un problema grave. 
Respetuosamente, creo que Moritzchen se confundió o se equivocó.


----------



## Moritzchen

No me confundï ni me equivoqué. 
Por lo que entiendo es que la madre usa esa palabra hacia su hijo (también la usa hacia su hija) por su carga de ternura. Nada más. 
No creo que se esté creando un problema de identificación sexual.
Como bien dice Witkiss no es común, pero se usa. 
Por otro lado, las sugerencias de k-in-c son excelentes.


----------



## rafacal

Sorry Moritzchen, no quise ofenderte; pero te garantizo, que aunque siento gran ternura por mi nietecita de 5 años, nunca la llamaré "papito".
Un abrazo de amigo.


----------



## Moritzchen

Rafa, no estoy defendiendo el término, simplemente doy testimonio de algo que oí. 
Entiendo como dije que es usado por su ternura. 
Tanto me llamó la atención que decidí incluírlo en este hilo.


----------



## duvija

Y aquí estoy de acuerdo con Moritzchen. Y lo escuché de boca de muchas mujeres mexicanas, en los supermercados. Tanto que ahora ya ni me llama la atención, ni _papito_, ni _mamita_, ni _papi_, ni lo que sea. Sí, solamente se lo escuché a mujeres, por lo que es posible que sea parte de 'motherese'.


----------



## rafacal

OK, si Uds. lo han oído, lo acepto amigos y no alego más. Pero déjenme añadir que tendré mucho cuidado de, durante un momento de efervescencia y calor, no decirle a mi esposa "papito", pues éso si sería grave. A conseguir abogado inmediatamente.


----------



## k-in-sc

My argentino husband calls his son "papi" and his son is about to become a dad himself.


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> My argentino husband calls his son "papi" and his son is about to become a dad himself.



But he doesn't call him 'mami', I believe. I've found the sex/genders crossed, but I don't believe a guy will call a son 'mami'. It sounds like too much. 
So, is it only in Argentina and Uruguay?


----------



## fannynob

Hola a todos!
Gracias por su ayuda! Escuché muchas veces la expresión en distintos contextos, como dijeron ustedes, como una expresión de cariño de madre a hijo. Puede ser q alguna madre le diga 'mami' a un hijo varón, y es posible escucharla en Argentina, aunque no con tanta frecuencia como en otros países. 
Creo que "sweetheart", "honey", o "dear" serían un buen equivalente.
¡Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Miss Julie

I thought *mami and papi* were your mother and father. And the English terms of endearment for mother and father (where I'm from) are *mommy and daddy*. That's why I responded "daddy." That's what I thought of the instant I saw this thread.


----------



## helenduffy

No English speaker would ever think of calling a child daddy or mommy. It actually sounds kind of gross to me. 
In this context, sweetheart, sweetie, or honey would be the equivalent of papi or mamita in Spanish .


----------



## Miss Julie

helenduffy said:


> No English speaker would ever think of calling a child daddy or mommy.



Of course I know that. I thought the subject was "papi" as in "mami y papi" (parents), and that's why I replied "daddy" as the equivalent to "papi."

I see now that it's not, but if Fanny had initially given us *more context* (as required by this forum), I would have responded differently.


----------



## Gabriel

Miss Julie said:


> I thought *mami and papi* were your mother and father.


And that right. Typically.
But in some cases, some parents call "mami" and "papi" to their daughters and sons (respectively), and in a few cases some mothers (and I guess some fathers too, but I still have to see it) cross the gender and call mami/papi to their son/daughter (respectively).

Finally, in defense of fanny, let me quote a part of her OP:


> I need some help to translate this expresion: 'papi', used tenderly *from a mother to her son*.


----------



## Miss Julie

Gabriel said:


> And that right. Typically.
> But in some cases, some parents call "mami" and "papi" to their daughters and sons (respectively), and in a few cases some mothers (and I guess some fathers too, but I still have to see it) cross the gender and call mami/papi to their son/daughter (respectively).
> 
> Finally, in defense of fanny, let me quote a part of her OP:



That's why I asked for more context. I thought the mother may have been talking to her son about his father.


----------



## thequeen56

”mami” for a girl and ”Papi” for a boy are common way in many Latin countries to express kindness. It is nothing wrong with it. An English word perhaps is   ”Sweetheart, dear or buddy”. For Latin people is common to use ”ito or ita” at the end of each word, they use it to express affection and  kindness. For example the word Little pequeño: pequeñito, casa: casita, flaco: flaquito, papacito ( little boy, buddy): papi, mamacita: mami. I like to call my son ”papi” but my husband doesn't like it, it is hard for him to understand the contention and the meaning of that word. 🙁


----------



## samz3

Wow, this post is 11 years old!

My son will be 3 years old next month, we all call him "papi", we're from México and it's that's perfectly normal to us.
However, calling a son "mamita" or vice versa would be too weird and even upsetting to me.

That being said, my mother-in-law have called my son "mamita" a few times (by mistake, of course).
She grew up with 5 sisters, had 2 daughters and 1 granddaughter before my son came to the family, so it's understandable that she would make this mistake a few times before getting used to a baby boy.

She would immediately correct herself and apologize to my son for the mistake though. 
It would be too weird and irritating otherwise.


----------



## franzjekill

En mi vida escuché a ningún padre o madre en mi país, Uruguay, llamar a sus hijos "mami" o "papi". Sería algo que llamaría mi atención y lo recordaría, sin duda.  Claro que el que yo no lo haya escuchado nunca no me permite afirmar que no exista ese tratamiento en algunas familias.


----------



## duvija

franzjekill said:


> En mi vida escuché a ningún padre o madre en mi país, Uruguay, llamar a sus hijos "mami" o "papi". Sería algo que llamaría mi atención y lo recordaría, sin duda.  Claro que el que yo no lo haya escuchado nunca no me permite afirmar que no exista ese tratamiento en algunas familias.



Exacto. Existe. Más de lo que suponés.


----------



## franzjekill

duvija said:


> Exacto. Existe. Más de lo que suponés.



Como dice el dicho, cada familia es un mundo.


----------

